# Strelizie - Mein erster Versuch mit meiner neuen DSLR



## CityCobra (10. Aug. 2008)

Hier mal ein erster Versuch mit meiner neuen Pentax K20D:


----------



## Frank (10. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Strelizie - Mein erster Versuch mit meiner neuen DSLR*

Hallo CityCobra,

gibts auch nen richtigen Namen?  

Ein richtig gelungenes Bild deiner "Kakadublume". 
Ich nenne sie immer so, weil ich sie in Australien gesehen habe und sie mich sehr an einen Kakadu, die dort ja frei leben, mit aufgestellter Haube erinnert haben.

Mich würde aber noch vielmehr interessieren mit was für einem Objektiv du das Bild geschossen hast.
Ich tippe mal auf ein 80 - 100er Makro ...


----------



## CityCobra (10. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Strelizie - Mein erster Versuch mit meiner neuen DSLR*



			
				Frank schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo CityCobra,
> 
> gibts auch nen richtigen Namen?
> 
> ...


Falsch getippt -
Es war ein Pentax DA 55-300 Tele.  
Die Linse finde ich für den Preis eigentlich sehr zufriedenstellend, wenn auch nicht besonders lichtstark.
Ist halt nichts für avaible Light Geknipse.  

P.s: Ja, es gibt einen richtigen Namen - 

Marc


----------



## Digicat (11. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Strelizie - Mein erster Versuch mit meiner neuen DSLR*

Servus Marc

Gratulation zur neuen Cam  

Würde meinen es ist ein gelungenes Bild, nur schade das der HG unruhig ist.

Probiers beim nächsten mal einen Standort zu finden wo der HG eintöniger, ruhiger ist.

In etwa so:
 
__ Fackellilie; Objektiv: Minolta 70-210/4
Exif hängen dran !


----------



## Joachim (11. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Strelizie - Mein erster Versuch mit meiner neuen DSLR*

@Marc
Herzlich Willkommen in der Fotoecke der Teichverückten!  

Ich muss Helmut Recht geben - tolles Motiv an sich, Schärfe sieht (soweit auf Grund der Bildgröße sichtbar) auch gut aus nur eben der Hintergrund ... 

Aber die Hintergrundwahl bzw. dessen Schärfe lässt sich ja regeln. 

@Helmut
... und du hättest mal die Spinnweben abfuchteln sollen.


----------



## Digicat (11. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Strelizie - Mein erster Versuch mit meiner neuen DSLR*

Servus Joachim

Diese Spinnweben :crazy 

Ich hasse sie, die siehst beim Fotografieren nicht.

Immer erst nachher am Monitor


----------

